# Cant install "warcraft 1" on my laptop



## ShaneQ (Aug 20, 2012)

M trying to play the original "Warcraft" and it's an MS-DOS game and my laptop has the windows vista running program on it. Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Warcraft 1 was not made to run on Vista. You would have to run it in a compatibility mode with Vista Home does not have.


----------



## ShaneQ (Aug 20, 2012)

What about running it on windows xp?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can run Warcraft in DOSBox, a program that allows older games to run in more recent operating systems like XP, Vista and 7.

DOSBox

Compatibility list (Warcraft 1 Orcs vs Humans is fully compatible with DOSBox)

Warcraft manual

You might need this patch: GAMES:Warcraft - DOSBoxWiki


----------



## ShaneQ (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I've tried that but I didn't know the code or the game for it to start loading.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What code? The game is abandonware, meaning it's free and shouldn't need a serial.

Did you install the patch from the wiki page?


> Install the patch.
> Run before playing for the first time to remove the manual check:
> setup


This might be relevant (from Download Warcraft - Orcs and Humans | Abandonia)


> The CD version of Warcraft seems to hang at the main menu unless you press the ALT-TAB key combination to leave the DOS window (this will not exit the game on either Windows XP or DOSBox), then simply select the window (it may have minimized to the taskbar). You will now be able to enjoy the game without interruption!


----------

